# Nearly finished table from oz



## FRB DESIGN (Jul 13, 2008)

*Have nearly finished my new router table just have to improve fence and dust extraction.* plus t-tracks


----------



## Rattrap (Mar 9, 2008)

Mate nice job! The mighty Triton under the table & a nice looking router deck. I recon she'll be a joy to work with.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice table...what woods did you use?

James


----------



## FRB DESIGN (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hi James, most of the table is a-c side ply, the door and table trim is Bubinga and figured blackwood veneer. The draws are edged in moorooka and the switch. box is also bubinga.

Most of which was left over scrap pieces.*


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent job on the design. I really like the way you have it trimmed out and that has got to be the fanciest off/on swithch I have ever seen. :sold:

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A beautiful job, seems too nice to mess up with sawdust, but for me, the fence is height impaired.


----------



## FRB DESIGN (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Harry, as it states nearly finished, the fence is the standard one you get with the jet. I still have to rebate out for the mitre tracks and improve the fence.
As it is the fence is pretty limited,will post new pics when fence is finished.

Regards Frank


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Frank

NIce job 

But I think you are a bit mixed up with the term furniture and tool, you could but this one in the front room and use it ..it's almost too nice to use..  I can almost see the 1st. time you put a scratch in it and see a small tear run down your face..not to say anything when you see it with saw dust all over it...

I didn't get the point of the lock until I saw the cat door in the wall, they do like to get into things...

Nice Job 

==


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have to agree with Bj. That is more a piece of furniture than a shop tool. Nice job, Frank!
I do have one question though. I didn't see any ventilation or dust collection facilities in the router box... are you planing on putting that in later or did I miss something? You do need some sort of vent to help keep from over heating the router motor.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice. Drawers to help keep organized, Awesome woodgrain on the door.
Definitely furniture quality.
But where is it written that a shop tool can't have class.
I like it. Especially the nice touch with the ON/OFF Sw!!
george had a ? Dust collection? or remove the door when running router?
Again very nice


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Really nice table, definitely furniture class. If you want to make beautiful things, surround yourself with beauty.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## FRB DESIGN (Jul 13, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> I have to agree with Bj. That is more a piece of furniture than a shop tool. Nice job, Frank!
> I do have one question though. I didn't see any ventilation or dust collection facilities in the router box... are you planing on putting that in later or did I miss something? You do need some sort of vent to help keep from over heating the router motor.


Hi Goerge, Thank you for your response, there is vents to be added along with dust extraction and as for sound proofing the router box it does'nt need it. Its extremely quiet and vibration free.

Rebards Frank


----------



## FRB DESIGN (Jul 13, 2008)

Ausrob said:


> Really nice table, definitely furniture class. If you want to make beautiful things, surround yourself with beauty.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rob


*Thanks Ausrob, There is a lot of beauty to be found in wood.
Your gallery is full of passion and beauty.


Regards, Frank.*


----------

